# How to change out/add toys with scared birds



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all! My first post in a budgie forum though I've been on many other pet forums. These are my first birds..haven't named them until I can figure out their personalities. I recently adopted 2, year old (I think...) budgies from our humane society. They were in a hoarding situation. I'm sure they weren't handled and they were with 75 birds. They were adopted out once and then returned because the person's dog was scared of their squawks. So, they have been moved around a lot and neglected and are very scared. I adopted them a little over a week ago. I'm very patient with no expectations other than providing them with a good life and hoping that they can eventually have the freedom to fly free a bit. Bonding and stepping up would be wonderful as I think it's in the best interest of the birds to be comfortable being handled. I will go very slow with it though. I work from home and they are situated right next to my desk where I sit much of the day talking on and off to them. Anyways, I will read all the wonderful information here in the next weeks. For now, how do I remove perches or add toys without freaking them out more. They are finally getting used to my hand coming in the cage to change out food and paper. But, they get so scared if I want to put up a toy, and I'd like to remove perches for cleaning. I don't want to upset them more. Any special way to do this or do I have to just jump in slowly. They fly around the cage in fear, and I don't want them to get hurt.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you (and karma) for rescuing the two little budgies! :hug:

To get the budgies used to new toys, put the toy(s) near the cage within the budgie's sight for a couple of days. Then, hang the toys on the outside of the cage for a couple of days.

After that, slowly and carefully you can introduce the new toy(s) into the cage.

To remove the perches for cleaning, I would just remove one, clean it and replace it and then do the next one.
Talk calmly and reassuringly to the budgies the entire time.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you were able to rescue your precious little budgies and that they will now get a much better, safe, loving home. 

You've been given great advice to help them get used to things!

It's to have you here and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you and meeting your little budgies too! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you so much! Great suggestions. I feel better because I'm actually doing what you suggested FaeryBee. I've hung a couple toys on the outside of the cage. I haven't taken any perches out yet, though, so that will be an adventure. The boys and I did play the blinking game tonight, and they really responded to it. How cute. I will read all that you suggested. Thank you so much! Hopefully I can come back with some pictures and names!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome and good on you to have rescued the little ones 

I can't really add to the great info you have already gotten, other than telling the story of my Berty.

I got him a year ago, from a co-worker that moved, and he was very scared and nervous of my hands, he must have been having a bad experience in his previous home, but with a lot of patience and no forcing the issue, he is now at least not afraid of my hands anymore, but still not like my other birds, who will happily step up in the cage, he will only do that if there is treats involved, that is perfectly fine with me.


But depending on the personalities of your birds, they may surprise you and get to be your flock mates on almost equal terms.
Just remember patience is key.
So as long as you don't expect wonders, you can only get positive experiences 
Sorry for rambling on, but to conclude, new toys etc. is now no big deal for Berty, he will now just look at me and step aside when I need to do something in the cage, not flee like he used to 

I wish you the best of luck and hope you keep us updated


----------



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you ReneBC! I love your story. It's so encouraging! You are doing a great job with your birds! I already know that it will be a long hall with these guys, and I'll take it slowly. I'm in no hurry. Every little chirp is wonderful to me! I've had lizards, rodents, dogs..never birds. I'm really enjoying the experience. Thanks again and I'll keep in touch!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You certainly have the right attitude and have already gotten off to a great start.

I'll be looking forward to "meeting" your little ones, learning their names and hearing about your journey with them. :hug:*


----------

